# Draughty Heki Roof-light



## bones

I need some advice! My van has a Heki roof light that is so draughty it even blows the shutter out when it is pulled across. I thought of putting draught excluder around the rim but have been told that this is a big no no. Can anyone help?


----------



## Rapide561

*Heki*

Hi

Both my Hekis have an element of draught. The night blinds sometimes rattle when it is very windy. I suspect that this is a design feature to maintain an element of ventilation etc.

If you open the night blind ever so slightly, it does not rattle.

When driving, always have the blind fully open - ie daylight can enter.

Russell


----------



## chrisjrv

I have the same problem and have found two schools of thought about it. The first is that there are two versions of the heki, one has built in ventilation but is not meant to be used in motorhomes because of the noise problem and the non ventilated type which has a seal should be used. The second is that the ventilated type is fitted to ensure adequate ventilation in view of the gas appliances used in a motorhome. Personally I think they use the ventilated version because its cheaper and the only appliance in my Symbol which draws air from the living area is the cooker, still what do I know. Auto sleepers fitted some foam rubber seals in mine but it made it noisier, let me know if you find a solution I just turn up the radio.
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## 88781

*Re: Heki*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Both my Hekis have an element of draught. The night blinds sometimes rattle when it is very windy. I suspect that this is a design feature to maintain an element of ventilation etc.
> 
> If you open the night blind ever so slightly, it does not rattle.
> 
> When driving, always have the blind fully open - ie daylight can enter.
> 
> Russell


IIRC it's a lawful requirement when gas burning appliances are fitted in the Motorhome, that ventilation is always present?
Someone will have a more knowledgeable answer no doubt :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

You never have a lack of ventilation in a sevel van :roll: :roll:


----------



## aido

*post subject*

I had that problem with a rooflight on a dethleffs it only had a seal on part of the frame. I got a seal and fitted it myself problem solved.
I have read that the Heki needs ventilation but surely if you did'nt have one fitted you would still have enough ventilation coming in the other roof vents.
Aido


----------



## rowley

Aido, was that a proper Heki seal or was it your own alternative solution?


----------



## sammyb

Would a Heki roof insulation screen solve the problem
this is mainly designed to keep the heat in - in winter
and the heat out in summer would this stop the draught as it fits completely over the rooflight and gives a snug fit? 
our company if I am allowed to mention is
www.vancomfort.co.uk


----------



## chrisjrv

I wouldn't have thought a thermal screen would solve the problem caused by the fact there is no seal between the opening section and the frame. I have attempted to contact Dometic about purchasing a seal but have had no reply,
Chris V. :roll:


----------



## rowley

I have just checked the Midi Heki on my Adria Twin and found that it is fitted with a seal.
If anyone has got a midi without a seal, one can be obtained from www.leisurespares.co.uk


----------



## boskybee

*La Strada Regent L*

Sorry to hijack this thread but I have small roof light fitted above my pull down bed, I guess that was standard and the bed was optional and that is why it is there. It is one of those pop up types that you can't actually see out off. You need to be a contortionist to use it and the blind is always sticking. Whilst parked up for the winter we had a protec cover over the top of the van and I think this may have caused condensation, anyway this resulted in a mould patch appearing over my brand new topper that I had placed on the pull down bed, very annoying. I would like to remove the heki completely but am not use if this is possible, I could really use the area in the roof for a solar panel but not sure if this is possible.
Any suggestions gratefully received.
Many thanks


----------



## rowley

The Leisure spares website has got good diagrams of the various Heki rooflights. They will give you an idea as to how the Heki is fitted. Are you sure that yours is a Heki?


----------



## chrisjrv

As far as I have been able to find out there is no seal shown for the Heki 2. It might be possible to fit the seal from one of the other models as it seems to be sold as a length that you cut to fit but as they want about £30 for it its expensive for what it is and money wasted if it doesn't fit. I have been unable to find out for certain if it fits, so turn up the radio. I've just noticed it's started snowing again here hey ho here we go again.
Chris V :roll:


----------



## b6x

rowley said:


> I have just checked the Midi Heki on my Adria Twin and found that it is fitted with a seal.
> If anyone has got a midi without a seal, one can be obtained from www.leisurespares.co.uk


Hi Rowley,

How did you manage to find out? Is it pretty obvious when looking at it? I'll take a look at what mine has got.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## rowley

Hi Steve, If you open up the Heki and put your hand in the recess where the inner panel sits, you will feel the seal.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

To clarify the points raised here.

As correctly pointed out, there are two versions of the seal, one to allow ventilation and one that doesn't.

As gas appliances are fitted to vehicles, there has to be venitilation in the vehicle, and as a result of this manufacturers will fit the ventilated seal to comply with safety regulations.

If you decide to fit a non ventilated seal, please be aware that it may void your insurance and manufacturers warranty on the vehicle.


----------



## 93309

Hi Bones as said before there are 4 types of heki roof lights we first had Heki 2 (push up type) fitted when we converted our van and it was draught as hell then found out the heki 2 was only meant to be fitted into caravans we then got a Heki 4 (wind up ) there is a seal on it and no draughs.
You could try getting some rubber seal the type you get round your car door it should slip on the lip on the top where the clear plastic meets the upright part of the heki.
Nip down to you locac car breakers it shoulnt cost much that way if that dont work it you wont have wasted much money.


veralin


----------



## 93309

Just incase any one is thinking of fitting one from a caravan one other point to mention the push up type Heki 2 has only a Permissible maximum speed 100 km/h. With spoiler 130 km/h 

veralin


----------



## maddie

Hi, I went to B&Q bought 5 mm draught excluder £5 and stuck that on :wink: works a treat :lol: Also made my own spoiler (see DIY spoiler on here £2 - 270381 -)but that was because I did not know they sold them for £30 :lol: 
terry
edit, did 90mph before spoiler was fitted and it stayed put :lol:


----------



## wobby

In our Carthago we have 4 mini heki 3 with seals and 1 in the kitchen without. I've fitted a seal to the kitchen one as for safety the fridge is vented to outside and the boiler is balance flue so nether require extra ventilation. When the cooker is on we are awake and have the vent open a bit.

Wobby


----------



## dwwwuk

I used some draught excluder for a couple of pounds from a diy store as a temporary measure on my mini heki as the wind noise when camping was the biggest issue I had, but going along made a big difference when I have a passenger in the back with drafts and noise.

Thats been on for about 18 months pending finding the right sized rubber seal to fit - does the job as far as wind noise and draught but ideally would like a 'neater' solution but still looking as all seals seem to be too big or too small.

I'm of the opinion that when cooking it makes sense to open window/roof light to ensure good ventilation, and as previously mentioned, certainly with the fiat vans, there does appear to be plenty of ventilation . The fridge and the heating are both externally vented so it would just be the cooker/gas hob when in use that should not be issue if the vent opened while these are in use and for a short time afterwards unless anyone knows different?

Somewhere out there is an easy solution  wonder who will be the first to solve it... ?

Wheres the data on the maximum speeds for the Heki mini and Heki 3? Thanks in advance.

David


----------



## rowley

David, the website that I quoted earlier has the seals for the Mini Heki as well as the Midi. There does not appear to be any seals for the other Heki models.


----------



## kenp

This issue was also covered on 6 Mar 08 under the heading "Heki Midi Wind Deflector. My comments reproduced below will lead you to the parts diagram and part numbers.

"Why not convert your fixed ventilation to sealed (provided you have other fixed ventilation).

There are seals for both the Midi (BG1521)and Mini (BG1327 about £10 including P&P) which will cut down the draught and wind noise.

To see the spares diagrams and to order parts go to:

www.leisurespares.co.uk

Open "Contact" page then on LHS click on Seitz Heki Rooflights then pick the appropriate size. You will then see the engineering drawing followed by the "exploded" parts diagram and below that the parts list.

If you phone or email Leisure spares you will find them most helpful. "

Kenp


----------

